# Tfi Friday......



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This week I have mostly been wearing the 112....


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Elgin super compressor from the mid 60s today


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

It's been my new arrival all week and why change the habit for Friday!

Sinn 155


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

This seems to be permanently on my wrist this summer


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Divex for me today..............


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

This for me today:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

New arrival this week from the Sales Forum and all the way from Bonnie Scotland (thanks Bernard) - Seiko Prospex SBMC023 (8F35):


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Alpha today. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

This old Luxor for me today 










HAGWE


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn 857 today:


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Starting off today with the Aquagraph but wearing it on the bracelet for a change.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

f300 for me today and all weekend


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

bit of choice this week, but starting today with my new Hamilton


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

The ivory dialled one today for a change..










Off camping on Romney Marsh later today (oh joy!) so a change to something more robust is likely.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

3538 today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Speedy Pro at the moment (sorry no pictures as I need to get a new photo hosting service)


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

This one today


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Start the day with this Bulova up and down date hummer.


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

For me my Zeno Army Diver


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> Start the day with this Bulova up and down date hummer.


 I LOVE the blue on that


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

Still this one - hasn't been off my wrist since I bought it last week in Vegas........










Still pondering the black/orange Toshi to go with it!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Dunhill RPM, now on Watchworx Rallye.



















Cheers,

Guy


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have managed to keep the same watch on for two days.

A nostalgia purchase of the bay my big brother had one very similar


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Porsche Design P011 today:










all the best

Jan


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's a very beautiful F300 Constellation Graham :yes:

I've got my Heuer 1000m, 980 023 on.










Been playing with one of those maplin light tents.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> That's a very beautiful F300 Constellation Graham :yes:
> 
> I've got my Heuer 1000m, 980 023 on.
> 
> ...


Lovely watch and stunning picture.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going for the MM300 today just because it asked me to. :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This one for me - have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

A bit of a change for me today. This is a Swatch Neuron. I bought it for two reasons, firstly the technology (I wanted an Autorquatz watch) and secondly I thought the Lightning bolt second hand looked cool. 

My understanding, for those that know even less than me, is that the Autoquartz was the Swiss answer to the the Seiko Kinetic movement. It is still available in a limited number of watches, but is rarely cheap.

I'll have to try and get a shot of the lume one day (not today, I'm at work) all the white markings on the dial are standard greenish colour and light up well, the hands however don't fluoresce but rather the infill shows as a pale orange colour.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today, haven't worn it for ages.










_seiko 6138-0011_

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This today:

Citizen Aquamount










Mark


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Bootsy said:


> Lovely watch and stunning picture.


Thanks 

I'm slowly improving with time.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wonder what im wearing lol, big thanks again to mrtetime (shawn) everyone have a god weekend sadly im off to work tonight so asleep for most of mine lol,

paul

modded 6309 today and all week .


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Worn this all week


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

wearing this before it may leave me


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

oh the the herc for work tonight as the rubber strap handy in my work lol

paul


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Wearing this today










RLT 20


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

D Type yesterday and today


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Robert Poseidon today


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

jbw said:


> Robert Poseidon today


im loving that,

paul


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

HAGWE


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This one, when I'm not outside working. 










Later,

William


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Just got home from work and changed over to this for the weekend










Jon


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

RTL17 today - been on most days since it arrived and keeping excellent time.










BB


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Strapped on this one today...

*Vostok Amphibia Diver on RAF Navy NATO*










:cheers:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Had this one one all week.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

42 for me this weekend as im working


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been somewhat busy so a late start for me 

I wore this most of the day...

*Eterna Airforce III, Valjoux 7750 25 Jewels.*










Can`t show you what I`m wearing now as my gallery seems to have been a casualty of the recent changes & I`d forgotten that the original photo had been lost in a computer crash earlier in the year 

Oh well my fault, Roy did warn me this could happen h34r:


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

jasonm said:


> This week I have mostly been wearing the 112....


This Today


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This one now Longines with F300 movement.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Have had this one on all day in work


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Changed to the 233.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Swapping over to this in honor of the new forum...

*RLT13 on Toshi Tan*










:wink1:


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Changed over to Baume one of three watches I have on trial over the next week


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Jaeger-LeCoultre for the evening


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

sonyman said:


> wearing this before it may leave me


you sold it!! nice little beater.

jon


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Sinn U1










Paul


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Changed over for a bit of vintage humming for the evening.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

'55 pobeda for work, casio in the pool the i-range for the evening
​
[IMG alt="th_IMG_0042.jpg"]http://i.../o363/desmondusrotundus/th_IMG_0042.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="th_3479937456_230537c464_...rotundus/th_3479937456_230537c464_o.jpg[/IMG]
​


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this one earlier...

*Orient CER1A001B0 cal.46D(?) 21 Jewels*.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

IWC SS3536 on rubber...


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Just home from work so a swap to this:-










May well be on for tomorrow too, off on a rail trip!

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

This Gruen Pan American from the 1940s has been on my wrist today. It is a civilian model, new to my collection.


----------

